# wrenches



## nuggetman (Jul 20, 2004)

today i finally got my own crescent wrench since im finally doing gigs outside of my HS... it's like a major milestone in my tech career 

there's one thing I'm looking for that I'm wondering where I can get, it's a wrench that is almost shaped like ap lus sign, and is used for the various size bolts holding fresnel lights together (the yoke, side handles, etc)... anyone know what I'm talking about and where to get one?


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 20, 2004)

You could try a bicycle shop. From memory they sell such tools. In fact I think I may have had one at one time. Either that or it was a flat bar with four bolt 'holes' cut into it and a screwdriver blade at the other end. Not sure if the sizes are the same but if you know the sizes you want you may be in luck. 

A rough shot - but if no one else comes up with a suggestion, it may be worth a try.


----------



## bdesmond (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah. I forget what they're called, the term that comes to mind is lighting wrench, but, there's some technical term I think. Go hit your local theatrical supply place. They shouldn't want more than ten bucks for it.

I trust you got a real set of crescent wrenches and not those goofy ass ones they sell at Sears and other hardware establishments where the handle will snap off if you complement the wrench with a persuader.


----------



## dj_illusions (Jul 20, 2004)

is the word your looking for Mega Handle? (thanks wolf).

Sounds like what you are describing, just a small little alloy thing that can clip onto your key ring and does yoke bolts and clamp bolts. 

you will find one here: http://www.toolsforstagecraft.com/n317.htm
about 3/4 of the way down the page.. along with "schmuck wrenches" man that craks me up every time


----------



## Toul (Jul 20, 2004)

It's all about the 8-inch adjustable wrench. They're small enough to fit in a pocket, big enough to do the job, and rugged enough to work forever.

We have a half-dozen black-handled ones that we use constantly. They tend to walk away from the shop, though, so we only have two or three left.

It seems like tape measures and 8-inch adjustable wrenches are the most likely to disappear from our shop.

We have one of those lighting wrench things, too. I find it kind of cumbersome to use. I much prefer the adjustable, because it can accomodate anything.

But the best thing to do with a freshman in the theatre is ask him to bring you an adjustable wrench. When he brings it, shake your head and say, "No, no, no! This is metric! I need an English one!" and send him back.

Does it make me cruel to think about it, even though I've never done it?


----------



## bdesmond (Jul 20, 2004)

Toul said:


> But the best thing to do with a freshman in the theatre is ask him to bring you an adjustable wrench. When he brings it, shake your head and say, "No, no, no! This is metric! I need an English one!" and send him back.



It's up there with sending someone to the hardware store for a spool of laughing wire...


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 20, 2004)

My favourites were the left-handed screwdriver and the striped safety paint


----------



## ship (Jul 20, 2004)

Nope, the (+) or cross shaped wrenches are called Jesus Wrenches and there is a long posting about them and where to still get them on last year’s stagecraft as I remember it. Altman I believe still makes it as well I’m sure Tools for stagecraft might sell it.

That of note, such wrenches were developed for the metal knobs on fixtures long since banished to a somewhat rare occurrence. They had sizes for all common square head and hex bolts in addition to the knobs that would get hot and often need the leverage of the wrench to get undone.

This said, there is better designs on the market now that would be on Tool’s and other websites. Such speed wrenches involve ratcheting sockets which speed tightening etc. Otherwise a ratcheting box wrench in the ½" and 9/16" size in addition to the 3/4" size work wonders.

Ah’ I do remember my first C-Wrench, 8" chrome Craftsman as at least in length that required as it should be for all. As for brand, the Craftsman name to some degree as long as not in power tools still is of use. Dropped that wrench in the pocket between the outer wall of the theater and the inner wall of the audience by accident. I later got it back during the once a year someone repelling down to retrieve such things, but probably gave it away since replaced.

That second wrench of the same type at least I still have.
My primary wrench is a Klien Black Oxide, Insulated handle 8" Crescent Wrench. Just seems easier to have something black with me when also in black. Also I like the added at lest minimum insulation and comfort of the handle above normal wrenches. Can never tell when some Leko will have a short to the pipe that the wrench might connect with. Prefer my hands not close to such things thus the insulated version.

Black oxide on the other hand is both good and bad. If you have sweaty palms as one person I know, the porousness of the coating will tend to rust the wrench before a chrome one.

On any wrench - Craftsman at times and Klien being good brands, Stanley being questionable, make sure the jaws are parallel to each other before you purchase the tool. Close the jaws lightly and observe them in the light to see if the light coming thru the crack in the jaws is symmetrical and parallel. If not your tool is out of alignment which makes it harder to not strip bolts in that you cannot both insert or seat a bolt without adjustment of the wrench when it’s not going to be either too tight or too loose, and given this detail it’s adjustment wheel is also probably not that good on overall quality control in not stripping under load.

Hope such details are of help in choosing a tool. You do get what you pay for often and this tool choice will live with you a long time. Another thing to buy at the time of the purchase or from Tools From Stagecraft is a tool lanyard. Such things are often required much less if I had one at college, I will not have dropped it down the hole given the all too common worn away hole in the rear pocket a later pouch solved.


----------



## soundman (Jul 20, 2004)

Im still on my first one a stanly with a comfy ruber grip. Think I caught it on sale for 4 or 5 bucks cheep enough that when/if I loose or break it I wont be too upset as long as I can find one to finish out the day.


----------



## bdesmond (Jul 20, 2004)

I was thinking of those cheesy ones which have no metal core in the handle, but rather a very hard plastic instead, I last saw them at Sears, hence whatever I called the things above.


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 20, 2004)

Ship said:


> Black oxide on the other hand is both good and bad. If you have sweaty palms as one person I know, the porousness of the coating will tend to rust the wrench before a chrome one.



A little steel wool and then a solution of 50% mineral turps and 50% machine or air tool oil works wonders in keeping black oxide and steel tools and surfaces in good condition.

Remove any rust with the steel wool and then wipe on the solution with a rag.

I use it on my black oxide wrenches, hammers, gardening tools, machine beds and tables (lathe, drill press etc)


----------



## sallyj (Jul 21, 2004)

ship said:


> Nope, the (+) or cross shaped wrenches are called Jesus Wrenches. Altman I believe still makes it as well I’m sure Tools for stagecraft might sell it.



I think that Altman has had a corner on the market for so long that they are sometimes referred to as Altman Wrenches.

As for good brands, Crescent set the standard in adjustable wrenches. They still make an excellent, albeit expensive product.

I still have my first wrench, an 8 inch Fuller. My dad got it for me back in '85 and it still has the original lanyard that I put on it shortly after I got to college. It is showing some wear around the jaws, but they are still parallel.

One thing I have run across - some ME's are requiring 6" wrenches so the students don't tighten the clamps down so much. I still use my 8".
Congratulations on your tool purchase. Use it in good health!  

SJM


----------



## Les (Jul 21, 2004)

www.sldlighting.com has an "Altman Combo Wrench".


----------



## nuggetman (Jul 24, 2004)

bdesmond said:


> I trust you got a real set of crescent wrenches and not those goofy ass ones they sell at Sears and other hardware establishments where the handle will snap off if you complement the wrench with a persuader.



actually, i did buy it at sears (since i get an employee discount), but it's an actual crescent 8" wrench, not the $20 craftsman they tried to talk me in to for it's "lifetime warranty" - it's a hunk of steel, it shouldnt break


dj_illusions said:


> is the word your looking for Mega Handle? (thanks wolf).



actually, that wasn't it, but the item was on the page you linked. it was the altman wrench


----------



## ship (Jul 24, 2004)

Craftsman, Crescent (I believe), Klien, Ace Hardware, Huskey, Snap On, and many other brands offer a lifetime warranty on their tools. Of the above, Crescent, Craftsman, Klien and Snap On would all have very good tools which should not break and should work well when used properly. If not they can be returned. Sears tools you return to any Sears, Ace tools you return to any Ace Hardware, Huskey tools you return to any Home Depot - assuming that either of the latter stores still offer that model number of tool, otherwise it's more complex. Klien and Crescent if they offer the warranty would allow you to return the tool to any dealer selling that model of tool - does not matter the company or store bought from. This is often the case with other brands of tool, one might save the packaging in a envelope for the day it's necessary to replace the tool, or go to the website and just print up the return policy to have on hand when you go to return the tool. Sears normally is the best with returns however be it Klien or Craftsman. I have even had a Klien keystone tipped 10" screw driver they took back and since they did not have that style, they replaced it with a round shank type. Not sure if I trust their Champion line but it probably has a similar warranty and over all the stores are flexible with returns given so many of their Craftsman line gets constant replacement.

Stanley, Tool Shop and other brands of tool might or might not have this return policy. This can or cannot be a factor in the cost of the tool verses how soon you have to replace it, much less how well it does the job without breaking. These cheap tools could also be a solution if you are constantly mis-placing your tools.

The most important factors for me are still first if the jaws are parallel and don't slip out of a setting because such things will strip the bolts you are working on, and second while a 6" wrench will not for the most part allow for over torquing, will the jaws open large enough to adjust a 1/2" bolt. Torque is a experience thing not a wrench length thing. Once you learn how much torque you can or should apply to something it can be a constant thing with all similar length tools and similar bolts. 1/4 turn past finger tight being the norm on most things. With the advent of wide jaw 6" wrenches which will open up past 3/4", if someone wants to use such a wrench I personally could care less as long as they apply the proper torque necessary. At least they don't have a 10" wrench.


----------



## mbenonis (Jul 24, 2004)

ship said:


> Nope, the (+) or cross shaped wrenches are called Jesus Wrenches and there is a long posting about them and where to still get them on last year’s stagecraft as I remember it. Altman I believe still makes it as well I’m sure Tools for stagecraft might sell it.



Are you referring to one of these?





ship said:


> That of note, such wrenches were developed for the metal knobs on fixtures long since banished to a somewhat rare occurrence. They had sizes for all common square head and hex bolts in addition to the knobs that would get hot and often need the leverage of the wrench to get undone.



Really? I know we have to use a Tool (we just call the Altman Wrench a "Tool") to hang or adjust any instrument in our theatre. We have all Source Four's, Strand Fresnels, and a couple of other random instruments.


----------



## RandyBraunm (Jul 24, 2004)

Heh, my first wrench is still one I got from HS... Me and a friend of mine each received an adjustable 8'' from the school. The names of the wrench were Taiwan and China ^.^ I have China. Not exactly sure what brand they are, but I can assure you, it was probably something cheap. Poor China is lost right now though, so I need to go buy a real wrench =(


----------



## ship (Jul 25, 2004)

mbenonis1 said:


> Really? I know we have to use a Tool (we just call the Altman Wrench a "Tool") to hang or adjust any instrument in our theatre. We have all Source Four's, Strand Fresnels, and a couple of other random instruments.



I'm not sure of the necessity of having a specific wrench to adjust the fixtures over a crescent wrench, but look at it this way, since it's a cross shaped item without any working parts, much less a blade, some time in the future should it show up in your carry on luggage you can assert that it's a religious item and not a blunt club meant to take over a plane with.

By the way, I recently read somewhere that it was not only Utility Knives/Matt Knives that were the weapon of choice during 9/11, it was also Leathermans such as we use.

Do the knob moving catches for a handle even fit a more modern knob? I know they were designed for the cast aluminum knobs of the older styles of fixture but would assume they won't fit a more modern hand knob. After that, such all in one tools never impressed me much and though I have a road box full of tools, I am yet to find the interest in buying one.


----------



## __WWW__ (Jul 25, 2004)

I actually like craftsman.. i have never had one break or bend or strip before


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 8, 2004)

i guess i'm really late on this but in my opinion, a crescent wrench is the only way to go, the altman and mega wrenches are to bulky, and cumbersome to use, just a pain in the ass, i just carry my 6" crescent. Granted i own both a mega wrench and an altman,both were given to me as gifts by a former TD, but i just don't like them, they are just toys, and very fragile toys at that. I've seen a lot of them broken.


----------



## SuperCow (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree. You have the capabilities of a Jesus Wrench in a much smaller package with a C-Wrench. Plus they make better weapons. Those things hurt!


----------



## len (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.toolsforstagecraft.com/n317.htm has a bunch of stuff. The cross shaped wrench you want may be the Altman wrench they have. I also like the little Gator grip wrench. Very small, so you can't get a lot of torque on it, but it does fit into really tight spaces. Also comes in a 1/2" drive for larger bolts. I don't recommend their wing nut wrench. I like http://www.wingnutspanner.co.uk/ better.


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 14, 2004)

SuperCow said:


> I agree. You have the capabilities of a Jesus Wrench in a much smaller package with a C-Wrench. Plus they make better weapons. Those things hurt!



no kidding they do make better weapons, i just got an old 15" crescent , it must weigh 5lbs. it's crazy heavy, i hit a piece of 3/4" ply with it and it went right through it, i love it, it's my new strike tool.


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 14, 2004)

Well, I wasn;t referring to their capacity for demolition (thought that's a really neat story), I meant their usefulness as what I like to think of as an actor-prod. Farmers use short, sharp, shocks to get cattle to move, sometimes the same thing necessary for an actor standing aimlessley in the booth. Obviously you try to disguise it, but being jostled continuously, and having a wrench "accidentally" hit you does tend to convince people that perhaps they sould move.


----------



## moojoe (Dec 14, 2004)

depending on what im doing, ill use either an 8inch cressent wrench, or an altman wrench. the altman wrench is deffentently a good invention. especially during focus


----------



## len (Dec 14, 2004)

SuperCow said:


> Obviously you try to disguise it, but being jostled continuously, and having a wrench "accidentally" hit you does tend to convince people that perhaps they sould move.



I prefer downing an entire gyro with extra onions and sauce and then asking some really personal questions about 2" from their face. It's really funny.


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 14, 2004)

I don;t even want to think what that must smell like. It's like that horruible Clorets commerical in real life!


----------



## len (Dec 14, 2004)

It's quite delicious if you're the one eating it.


----------



## snowkill7 (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a Altman, Maga and 8" C wrench. I love the altman wrench. It really speeds up a focus and as someone pointed out to me it will get any bolt un stuck(not that they should be). The only problem I have had with it is I cant tie it down without making it harder to use.


----------



## moojoe (Dec 14, 2004)

true, thats the one fault with the altman wrench. i dont really like using in places where it could fall and hurt someone else because of that. but if im doing ground work its really all i use


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 14, 2004)

i don't like the altman's because you can't tie them down, and they get torn up really easily at least the one i have did, it's made out of cheap aluminum, and it get's all torn up, the hole's strip out, it's junk. Give me a crescent wrench any day.


----------



## moojoe (Dec 14, 2004)

thats odd. ive had my wrench for about a year or more, i use it every single day. besides the fact that it looks old, its perfect.


----------



## otto (Dec 27, 2004)

Mayhem said:


> My favourites were the left-handed screwdriver and the striped safety paint



Hahaha, classic. Another good one (if you're working in an OLD theatre and have really old gels lying around) is to tell the newb to rinse off the gels. 
"You did WHAT to our gels?"
"I...uh..."
"It's fine, it's fine. Did you use the wrong kind of soap? Oh, you used the wrong kind of soap. Try again."
[wait 5 minutes]
"I....I....uh..."

That'll humble anyone. Until they catch on, of course.


----------



## mbenonis (Dec 27, 2004)

techieman33 said:


> i don't like the altman's because you can't tie them down, and they get torn up really easily at least the one i have did, it's made out of cheap aluminum, and it get's all torn up, the hole's strip out, it's junk. Give me a crescent wrench any day.



We have three Altman tools, and while they are starting to wear a bit (the pan bolt hole is beginning to strip a bit) they have worked really well for over four and a half years. I can't imagine doing lighting without an Altman tool - adjusting a crescent wrench when you're fifteen feet up on a ladder is just a pain.


----------



## TechWench (Dec 28, 2004)

otto said:


> Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> > My favourites were the left-handed screwdriver and the striped safety paint
> ...




i like when you tell freshman to go make some cuts of 2x4. 
and they come back, and try to assemble the peices and they cut something too short.
you tell them to go get the board stretcher.
its hilarious to watch them search the shop for a good 15 minutes.
and when they ask one of the older members, they go along with it.

and ya, we have a whole bunch of old gelatin gel that we dont use, so every time we have a new lighting tech, we make them wash them.
we just give a very dissapointed look when they return and are freaking out.
good times.

and then lastly, when we are hanging anything, and someone asks where we are hanging it from. and what we are using.
we simply explain that we are going to use some sky-hooks.
and then send them on their way to find some.

amazing.


----------



## soundman (Dec 28, 2004)

This one only works on the truly green ones, tell them to get you a 2*4 about 18 inches long then when they bring it you you ask them if they measued it when it turns out to be 1.5*3.5 give them some crap and say next time measure it. Not a waste of time if you have them sort wood while the hunt for the true 2*4


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Dec 28, 2004)

When I was working as an electrician, I always had a C-wrench in my toolbox/bag, but my primary working wrench was a Lightspeed:




This is a ratcheting socket wrench with sockets sized for all the common bolts on a C-clamp, and is available with a plastic safety ring to attach it to a lanyard (that's the white ring on the one in the picture). 

The only issue I ever had was that occasionally the set screw on some of the clamps we had in college were a different size than the socket on the Lightspeed, but they were sized to fit the one in a Mega Handle mini wrench, which I always have on me. Between the two, I was set, and they could ratchet and I wasn't constantly resizing.

I was in Sears today, and they have a very nice set of two C-wrenches that adjust like normal, but if you turn them in the opposite direction they slip open to act as a ratchet (to unscrew, you just flip the wrench over, which reverses which way the ratchet slips). This is a great little tool, much like a ratcheting crescent I have in my toolbox, called the Pop Pro Wrench, except that the Pop fully slips, so instead of adjusting it with the screw, you just slip it open as far as you need it (it binds in one direction, slips in the other). These are a bit wonky on clamps, since they're free-floating and it's easy to slip off the head of the bolt (as with any wrench, but it's easier to do it when ratcheting the slip head), but great on many other things.

FWIW,
Andy


----------



## ship (Dec 28, 2004)

soundman said:


> This one only works on the truly green ones, tell them to get you a 2*4 about 18 inches long then when they bring it you you ask them if they measued it when it turns out to be 1.5*3.5 give them some crap and say next time measure it. Not a waste of time if you have them sort wood while the hunt for the true 2*4



Reminds me that after the inventory I'm working on with the new college graduate is done, I need to send him out for a halogen pressure tester for some of these lamps, than for the filler machine. Others with more experience will know what he is looking for and send him to the next location to find such a thing as the person that had it last. Up until this person hits "the old man of the theater" in the shop what will belittle him sufficiently for asking for such a thing.

Had one game at one point beyond the can of "elbow grease" or bucket of muzzle flash, much less ID10T forms we used to send people for in the military.

Presented here:
February 29, 2000
Operation New Guy #1

Premises: Un-Specified New guy is sent to Brian by his Crew Chief, Steve or Tommy to get an MSR 1200 Lamp. 
Brian gives a MSR 1200/2 as normal and sends the subject away. Tommy receives the lamp and sends him back with it for an MSR 1200 old style Lamp instead.
This is the trigger which sets the ball in motion:

Brian takes back the lamp and takes out the 1200. He signs out the new lamp, opens it up, shakes it, looks at it, remarks “wow that is low,” than tells the new guy he had better check to see if Johnny, packed an extra pound of mercury vapor in the road box because 'Kid from the hoist department had mentioned it was going to be really hot down south. “At least that is what I think Kid Mentioned.” You might also check with Kid on that.

New guy goes to John to relay my message:
John becomes really interested in what new guy has to say and needs to know what the exact pressure is going to be to know what weight to put in. Ask Kid what the pressure is?

New guy goes to Kid and asks. 'Kid replies rain, and does not remember after that. Go ask Greg from the tansport department what the pressure is supposed to be at that event, he tracks stuff like that. Only do not say it too loud or we will have to put covers on all of our filters, and do not let Tony the equipment manager know or he will get pissed.

New guy goes to Greg and asks the pressure: Greg asks where the event is? In the case the person knows what city it is in, he shuffles some paper on his desk, and comes up with a reading of 50.6.	If the New guy does not know he sends him back to his crew chief to find out with a “why don’t you know where it is,” thrown in for good measure. 

New guy returns to Johnny with the pressure. Johnny writes it down on a road box label for the show as fifty weight, and tells him to tell Brian “I am getting low in fifty PSI.”

New guy returns to me to state the weight of Mercury Vapor needed. Brian receives the info and asks what brand of lamp? Brian than drops what he is doing and stomps off to seemingly yell at Johnny while mumbling bad things under his breath. As he stomps up the stairs, he tells new guy, “you had better tell _______ (crew chief) to pack the vapor pressure test kit.

New guy returns to his crew chief and relays both the message and the lamp. Crew chief opens up the lamp and shakes it, looks at it than remarks “yup it is low” than sends New guy to 'Sluggo (Head of the Leko Prep Department) to get the kit and show him how to use it. Only do not let Tony know you taking it, say if he asks you are looking for an empty road box. “Here take this lamp with you, you will need it to test it.”

New guy goes to Eric/sluggo (these nicknames have a reason behind them) and asks for it. Eric in an un-friendly way sends New guy to 'Oscar or any of the back aisle guys if he does not know Oscar. It should be by the fog machines he tells the new guy. “I’m busy now, come back and see me when you are ready to test it.”

New guy goes to the back aisle and asks: thru the rough translation between a very Spanish understanding Oscar and a English speaking New Guy should take some time to no avail.
(P.S. Oscar is not in on the joke.)

New guy returns to Eric, probably with Oscar in tow. Eric gets pissed off and leads the two over to the smoke machine area to look. If Oscar (in not knowing what we are talking about, much less bad English) does not originally come with New Guy, Eric gets to call him over and demand he help find the thing. “We are looking for a box about the size of a "F-200" fog machine.” (Just to confuse the issue!)
After a little while looking, Eric asks Oscar where he put the blue box that 'Slayer brought back from New York last night? In the end, he sends the New guy over to Slayer (the truck driver) to find out where the box is.

When New guy arrives at Slayer, he points to the dock and says it should be out there.
New guy goes to the dock and looks for a moment than comes back to Slayer. Slayer upset with him takes New guy back to the dock to look to no avail. After a moment, he tells the new guy to ask Kid where he put it.

New guy goes to Kid who pleads innocently he did not touch it, he puts the New guy thru the third degree than sends him to Tom (the janitor - who is also not in on the joke, ) to see if he moved it, but not to let Daric (Shop Manager) or Tony (Equipment manger) know or they will get really pissed. You had better tell your crew chief if Tom (Head of the Electronics Repair Area) does not have it.

New guy goes to Tom who of course has never heard of such a thing, and soon goes back to his crew chief.

New guy arrives back at his Crew Chief and tells the bad news. His crew chief gets really pissed with the new guy, and puts him thru another third degree, than sends New guy off to ask Tom from electronics/moving lights, to see if he has an extra one. He also hands back the lamp and tells him to show him this.

New guy arrives at Tom and asks for the spare vapor pressure kit: Tom takes the lamp, Shakes it, looks at it, than says that it's low but there is no spare and He had better the kit or everyone will be here late looking for it.

New guy goes back to his crew chief and tells him the bad news. His crew chief seems very upset and tells him to go tell Daric ...”It Is Lost.”


Op.New Guy was forwarded as a plan to the various people in the know, but never accomplished to a sufficient level. We also avoided the "old man of the theater" visit as a newer factor in someone to visit while not in the know about the joke. Today, the 'Old Man works under the Kid in having their own department - the 'Kid's primary focus in in keeping the department running including and especially in keeping the 'old man focused upon getting work done as he is easily distracted. Most of the people in the game have been replaced and new department heads. Still those remaining members would quickly catch on in continuing the game. 

The End.


----------

